# Body Mass Index



## kbarron (Oct 19, 2009)

What does anyone use for increased body mass index? I get confused with this. Thanks


----------



## tanyaharberts (Oct 20, 2009)

Wouldn't you just code what the new BMI is? (V85.x)


----------



## encomma-watson (Oct 25, 2009)

*Bmi*

I use the BMI v codes from ICD9.  I am waiting to see if my CPT code will reimburse with the diagnosis code of 278.00 and my BMI V85 codes.


----------



## codernickie (Nov 6, 2009)

from my expereince, overweight is not a covered Dx code by insurance company, so you may get a denial. look in the ICD-9 book V85 can not be a primary dx, therefore you will have to find another primary Dx code.  

Hope this helps

Nickie, CPC


----------

